# Meanwhile, back at the FIFA corruption story --



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

FIFA Ethics Committee member resigns on suspicion of unethical behavior.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-soccer-fifa-ethics/soccer-fifa-ethics-committee-member-resigns-following-investigation-idUSKCN1NX2AG


----------

